# Curious about critique....



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

I have seen several posts for critiques. I was just curious how you all would evaluate my 7.5 month old.... I know this may not be the proper positioning but I am not sure how to get that from her?

Thanks!


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Lol or not...


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

You have to place most dogs in a stack and tell them to STAY. Some GSD's will naturally walk into a stack when they stop walking or are told to HALT.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

There just aren't very many people on the forum who can give a proper critique, may have to wait a bit. 

Meanwhile, I would try to get a better pic - out of the shadows, standing on level ground, feet visible, looking forward instead of the camera, if you can. 

A proper critique may shoot down my comment, but from the little I know, he has a nice level top with flat withers (flat withers is a fault - the smooth level back is not.  ). The croup could curve down some more (he is built like a box). Very nice TIGHT feet (a plus!), nice pasterns. Looks to me like he could have more angulation in the rear, but it could be just how he is standing. A proper stack would help. 

Big blocky head on him, strong masculine features. 

He is still in the young teen wonky stage, so his conformation may still change as he grows up. 

For stacking, most people just physically move the dog's legs into the position they want and tell them to stay/stand. Put a toy or treat on a chair in front of him out of the picture to get him to look and focus ahead.


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Castlemaid said:


> There just aren't very many people on the forum who can give a proper critique, may have to wait a bit.
> 
> Meanwhile, I would try to get a better pic - out of the shadows, standing on level ground, feet visible, looking forward instead of the camera, if you can.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response  ... I will try for a better pic. I had to laugh though, she's a female. I have always said she is built very male-ish... LOL She also a big girl that comes from fairly big parents. She is around 80 pounds now and 7.5 mos old.


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

MichaelE said:


> You have to place most dogs in a stack and tell them to STAY. Some GSD's will naturally walk into a stack when they stop walking or are told to HALT.


 
Thanks for responding...  I will try for a better pic I had just snapped this one while we were outside and thought I would see what others thought about her build.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Young female with flat withers, OK topline and croup, but the croup needs to be longer. Good angulation front and rear, she appears balanced. Good bone, good pasterns and feet. Big head, eyes are light for my taste and I would like to see richer color, but may improve with age.


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

lhczth said:


> Young female with flat withers, OK topline and croup, but the croup needs to be longer. Good angulation front and rear, she appears balanced. Good bone, good pasterns and feet. Big head, eyes are light for my taste and I would like to see richer color, but may improve with age.


Croup needs to be longer... is that due to her stance? Flat withers? is that an age thing? is it significant outside of the show ring? 

I am hopiing she grows into the head... lol 

What do you mean eyes are light? color? 

Sorry for all the stupid questions I am still learning... and thank you for your response..


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

lhczth said:


> Young female



I don't know why I was thinking it was a male, LOL! I apologize to the owner. 

And Lisa's critique is the one to listen to, she is the one who knows a lot about conformation.


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Castlemaid said:


> I don't know why I was thinking it was a male, LOL! I apologize to the owner.
> 
> And Lisa's critique is the one to listen to, she is the one who knows a lot about conformation.


No offense taken... she is more handsome than pretty.. lol


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

I have attached some pics that are a little bit better I think... I also weighed her this weekend and she is 82 pounds at 7.5 mos. and looks like she is starving... lol
Let me know what you think of these ... please


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

I have no critique. But to say, holy moly she's huge!! And one good looking girl!


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

lauren43 said:


> I have no critique. But to say, holy moly she's huge!! And one good looking girl!


Thank you.. She does not look big enough to weigh that much to me but I weighed her 3x just to be sure.... I need to measure her again but to me she does not seem to be incredibly tall for her age.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'd guess a good solid sable girl - most likely primarily working line as it seems show lines have moved away from sable. All that is is a guess on my part - nothing of any authority at all.


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Both of her parents are WL..


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

She's beautiful, and HUGE! She's got 15 pounds on Lisl.


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

MichaelE said:


> She's beautiful, and HUGE! She's got 15 pounds on Lisl.


Thank you... Do you mean huge as in weight or in height also? She does not seem big to me body wise just solid as heck!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

She carries it very well. I was mostly talking about weight. It's difficult to judge how tall she is not knowing how big the boy is holding her.

Lisl is 23-1/4" at the top of the shoulder. Your girl doesn't appear to be any taller and like I said, she carries the weight very well. I can't tell how broad she is.


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

MichaelE said:


> She carries it very well. I was mostly talking about weight. It's difficult to judge how tall she is not knowing how big the boy is holding her.
> 
> Lisl is 23-1/4" at the top of the shoulder. Your girl doesn't appear to be any taller and like I said, she carries the weight very well. I can't tell how broad she is.


I need to measure her again... that is my 15 year old son who is about 5'11" right now... (not that it helps any LOL)

I have attached a front facing pic from a couple of weeks ago... like I said she is not that large to me... I don't know where she hides it...


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

My2shepherds said:


> Croup needs to be longer... is that due to her stance? Flat withers? is that an age thing? is it significant outside of the show ring?
> 
> I am hopiing she grows into the head... lol
> 
> ...


Croup won't change as she ages and, no, wasn't due to how she was standing in the original photo. It may look better as she matures and muscles up more. 

The wither can be improved with biking and exercise (when she is older), but only so much. Yes, it matters in the conformation rind. 

Yes, the color of her eyes is light, at least for my tastes. I like a dark eye. 

No stupid questions and, despite Lucia's comment, I am not an expert. LOL Just have a pretty good eye most of the time.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

This is a dark eye. My sable female LB (aka Firien) at about the same age and Elena, b/t, at 11 months.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

My2shepherds said:


> Thank you.. She does not look big enough to weigh that much to me but I weighed her 3x just to be sure.... I need to measure her again but to me she does not seem to be incredibly tall for her age.


Good lord. Try another scale? How tall are you (or whoever is in the pic?)


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

lhczth said:


> Croup won't change as she ages and, no, wasn't due to how she was standing in the original photo. It may look better as she matures and muscles up more.
> 
> The wither can be improved with biking and exercise (when she is older), but only so much. Yes, it matters in the conformation rind.
> 
> ...


Thanks for getting back to me.. I intend to let her earn her titles in obedience but do not intend on putting her in a show ring for conformation. I was curious as to how she measured up to how she was "supposed" to look.. 

You sound pretty knowlegeable to me... I have a lot to learn!:blush:


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

hunterisgreat said:


> Good lord. Try another scale? How tall are you (or whoever is in the pic?)


 
That was my son he is about 5'11"-ish... I am only 5' 3" so she is much taller next to me... lol


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Measured her this weekend 25.5 at the shoulders and 84 pounds....


----------

